# Does your spouse have to be present at the interview?



## maxineelam (Feb 13, 2012)

Thanks for reading and hopefully somebody can help me. I have read that your spouse (USC) doesn't have to attend the interview, the reason I am asking is that it is in another state and it is just too expensive for both of us to fly down to Sydney. I have read somewhere previously that they don't have have....is this true?

Thanks for reading.


----------



## maxineelam (Feb 13, 2012)

Sorry i forgot to add that I am applying for the I-130 spouse immigration.....


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

no ...most spouses dont go ..due to cost
and they can wait in the waiting area only


----------



## maxineelam (Feb 13, 2012)

Thank you so much as you have been so helpful. It is just very nerve racking...because i don't want to get any paperwork wrong....and delay the interview.


----------



## moonchild (May 18, 2012)

maxineelam said:


> Thanks for reading and hopefully somebody can help me. I have read that your spouse (USC) doesn't have to attend the interview, the reason I am asking is that it is in another state and it is just too expensive for both of us to fly down to Sydney. I have read somewhere previously that they don't have have....is this true?
> 
> Thanks for reading.


hi
I read this forum but this is my first post. We've been going thru the immigration process same as you. Flew down to Sydney for the interview this week and no, my US spouse didn't have to attend but he wanted to. He waited outside but when it came to questions about him filing a US tax return he was asked to come in. Turns out he had a few more forms to fill in. They said we won't have to return to the consulate so now waiting for the pack with my passport and visa approved. This is hopefully the end of a long and pretty stressful experience. Good luck with yours.


----------



## maxineelam (Feb 13, 2012)

Hi Moonchild, thanks for replying. Did your husband know that he had to do his taxes? My husband didn't until just recently and he has filed the last three years and we are waiting on them getting finalised. If you don't mind me asking what others things did they need from you? Boy I thought I had everything done with all our paperwork. We have been married for 11 1/2 years and have children who are US Citizens and you just think you crossed all your T's and dotted all your I's ...lol but then there s always something else.

Thanks again for responding.


----------



## moonchild (May 18, 2012)

maxineelam said:


> Hi Moonchild, thanks for replying. Did your husband know that he had to do his taxes? My husband didn't until just recently and he has filed the last three years and we are waiting on them getting finalised. If you don't mind me asking what others things did they need from you? Boy I thought I had everything done with all our paperwork. We have been married for 11 1/2 years and have children who are US Citizens and you just think you crossed all your T's and dotted all your I's ...lol but then there s always something else.
> 
> Thanks again for responding.


He didn't think he had to do taxes and called the NVC about it. They reviewed it and said as he was a bona fide Aus resident he didn't have to file. But that was red-flagged when it came to the interview and he ended up having to do just 2011. Fingers crossed that's enough. I'm hoping the visa arrives tomorrow or early next week as we want to book airfares for January & there's so much to do before then.
They will have all your documents but take copies of everything anyway, as well as your medical stuff if they don't already have it, and 4 photos. Don't forget the Xpress postpack!


----------



## maxineelam (Feb 13, 2012)

Good luck with everything. 

Just one more question How long did it take for your interview once NVC received your paperwork?

Thanks


----------



## moonchild (May 18, 2012)

maxineelam said:


> Good luck with everything.
> 
> Just one more question How long did it take for your interview once NVC received your paperwork?
> 
> Thanks


We put the first paperwork in at the end of May this year - so roughly 6 months. How long did yours take?


----------



## maxineelam (Feb 13, 2012)

We first put our paperwork in July and we are just waiting on my husbands tax summary from the IRS. Then we can submit the AOS and DS-230 to the NVC so hopefully it won't be long after that we will get an interview.


----------



## moonchild (May 18, 2012)

maxineelam said:


> We first put our paperwork in July and we are just waiting on my husbands tax summary from the IRS. Then we can submit the AOS and DS-230 to the NVC so hopefully it won't be long after that we will get an interview.


I'm sure it will go smoothly for you and you'll probably get an interview pretty soon. It's just a bureacratic process to wade through but it will be finished ..... and all of us can get on with our new life chapters! All the best to you. Come visit if you ever get to New York.


----------



## maxineelam (Feb 13, 2012)

Thanks we will be moving to Dallas as long as all goes well. We are living in Brisbane now and have done so for the last 10 years.

Good luck in New York....


----------



## moonchild (May 18, 2012)

maxineelam said:


> Thanks we will be moving to Dallas as long as all goes well. We are living in Brisbane now and have done so for the last 10 years.
> 
> Good luck in New York....


My husband says if you need help just ask as he now feels like an expert in immigration fine print  We live in Bris too, in Clayfield.


----------



## maxineelam (Feb 13, 2012)

Hi, we live in North Lakes. Thank your husband for his offer of help.....I think we are all experts by the end lol. We are just glad we are getting close to the end. We will be posting our last lot of papers when we get to New York in three weeks. Hopefully all will be good. My in-laws are moving back with us if we get the immigration.

Have a great Christmas now you have your good news.


----------

